# kharma...



## taitsechien (Feb 7, 2008)

i figured that the tai chi bored would be a good place to discuss kharma... the idea that what goes around comes around (simply)... my understanding in tai chi is that for every action(full) there is a no action(empty)... in fu style (and maybe other styles) one foot is always empty and the other is full... continuing up the body... unless in transition... i'm also still a beginner... wow... to make a long introduction short... do you dudes believe in kharma... do the principles of push and pull pertain to life outside of your system...  
*sorry that was so long winded....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

Karma, not sure

Balance based on Yin and Yang principles, yes

And that was not long winded


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 7, 2008)

i also am fairly new to the world of taichi.  as a kid my base was always japanese arts.  the chinese arts were a something of a very helpful suplement as there was a large chinese presence in the city where i lived.  i did drift from art to art at times, but the instruction i relied on aside from magazines and karate,kungfu and taekwondo classes, was mostly japanese -what i now call kobujutsu.

there are many styles of taichi and terms that i do not know.  but i feel i have learned things through my own ways that i figured out.  however, i make an effort so study as much as possible about ijing,divination, internal alchemy and stuff like that.   i can read over 2000 chinese characters,though i still need to learn more...classic chinese characters reformed and used for modern japanese.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 9, 2008)

First let us translate the word Karma or Kamma( Pali) 
the word lit means Deed in Skt. Karma in the Buddhist concept is what traps us in Samsara (the cycle of existences) The effect of the action is not primarily determined by the ACT itself but rather particularly by the INTENTION of the action that causes Karma to arise. A deed without desire, hate, and delusion is without Karmic effects. So the aim is not to accumalate "good" or "bad" Karma but to not accumlate Karma in order to free oneself and others from Samsara -Source Shambhala dictionary of Buddhism and Zen.

Taoism also has a sect known as the Action and Karma sect.
Ko hung in chapter 6 of the Pao pu tzu writes in regards to living a full life one must perform good deeds. 
I have heard from another source I think Holmes Welch who spoke of performing a certain amount of good deeds to become an Immortal for instance if you perform 300 you become an earth immortal but if you perform 298 and do a bad deed you have to repeat the process over again.
This subject can go on for a while I think since people have written books on the subject.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 9, 2008)

Karma is the balance of all action and reaction.

The Tai Chi's true form as shown by the Yin-Yang Secrets Invention is called 'The Pillar of Light' the name i give to the singularity @ zero-point -creation i.e. 'the big bang'.

As the Supreme Ultimate or Tai Chi is the creative force, The Grand Terminus all creation from the smallest to man is put into PLAY.

G-ds or the Tao's play I would call it.

In this model all is predestined ,"EVERYTHING",. Birth, death. all  things are given a life a time and a time of return.

When we are enlightened we are beyond the dual principal that keeps most of us in ignorance most of our life's.

The Golden Dragon


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 9, 2008)

... hmmmm... could someone explain karma to me... imagine your talking to someone that is not well read in buddhist and taoist material... although i've read books on both... i'm no where near fully understanding any of it... also... how do you feel it does or does not relate to tai chi...?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2008)

Kharma


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 9, 2008)

... thank you Xue Sheng...


----------

